# Cups, avahi, and dhcp

## depontius

Changes are coming to Cups - most notably it's dropping the old port 631 method of finding printers, and moving exclusively to the zeroconf stuff.  For Linux that means avahi.  I've read that Cups won't yet work with avahi, but there are patches being submitted to add that.  Whenever this all does come to pass, it sounds like Cups will need avahi.

I thought avahi was another way of doing what dhcp (plus a bunch of other things) normally does.  Can avahi live happily on a dhcp-controlled network.  Can someone give pointers for how this coexistence works, and what the right way is to set it up.  We don't want deuling dual address allocation, after all.

----------

## jburns

cups 1.5 works with avahi.

----------

## depontius

I was more wondering how avahi worked with dhcp also active.

----------

## jburns

If dhcp is active it will assign an IP address to the computer and avahi will use that address to publish the services that the computer is providing.

----------

## depontius

I'll have to give this a try.  I read a bit about avahi, and then just stayed as far from it as possible.

----------

